# Union Milan or K2 Yeah Yeah Bindings



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi, welcome!

I don't know how the Escapades or Yeah Yeahs compare because I've never ridden them, but I've the Milans on a C2BTX (B Pro). I think the Ollie Pop is a bit softer than the B Pro? I haven't ridden the Roxy OP.

Anyway, I went with the Rosa from Union for a softer binding (on a softer-than-the-B Pro board I'll use for learning park). There's a noticeable difference between the two (Milan/Rosa); the latter feels more suited for freestyle but still solid. You might want to check out either the Rosa or maybe the Ladies Flite(?) from the Union line.

Hope that helps some and good luck!


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

EatRideSleep said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> I don't know how the Escapades or Yeah Yeahs compare because I've never ridden them, but I've the Milans on a C2BTX (B Pro). I think the Ollie Pop is a bit softer than the B Pro? I haven't ridden the Roxy OP.
> 
> ...


The Milan is the women's version of the Contact, so it'll definitely be right up your alley if you're looking for something a bit softer than Escapades. The highback on the Milans allow you to tweak the highback fairly easily, but there is a solid ridge in the middle that gives you the needed heel-to-toe response when you're actually riding. We had the Milans in our demo fleet this year, along with Lexas, and a good majority of people who rode them loved them. Those people were not pure terrain park rats either. It's a solid, softer flexing binding that won't let you down.

The Rosa and Milans are both step downs from the Milan in terms of technology and price, but both are solid bindings as well.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. Has anyone had any experience of the ratchets sticking on the unions? I've read in a few places about it and just wondered if was really that big-a-deal


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

snowbadger said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Has anyone had any experience of the ratchets sticking on the unions? I've read in a few places about it and just wondered if was really that big-a-deal



This has been an issue, especially for brand new bindings, they had a tendency to be a bitch to unlatch, especially the toe ratchet. You had to really leverage the buckle. I noticed this on a couple of our demo bindings (Forces, Contacts, and Milans) and on some of the bindings I've used throughout the years (Forces, Atlas, Contacts). However, after using the bindings for a day, riding in them and engaging/disengaging the ratchets, they essentially "break in" and don't have that issue anymore.

In addition, all of Union's ratchets and buckles have been re-designed and are new for 2013/2014. The new models will no longer have that issue. And like I said, on the older models, ride the buckles for a day and you'll never notice the issue again. Either that, or you have the finger strength of a 2 month old baby..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I had bought a part of Milans for the GF and I was not happy with them. The ladder was moving from the back position to the front position when the binding was screwed on the board.

I warranted it for another base plate, thinking I had a bad one. It still occurred. C3 was awesome and allowed me to return them. 

It's strange because I have a pair of Contacts that that doesn't happen. I have friends who had force's and they say it occurs. I'm hoping that it was an early production or design issue with the ladder / base plate and that's fixed now.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

I was thinking of getting 2012/2013 model in the sales at my local shop. (Neon green and purple :thumbsup 

Ill check out how much the coming seasons model is likely to be


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

My Fiancee did the opposite... She went from K2s to Burton Scribes. The ratchets are smoother, and she had an issue with the K2s where one of the ladders stripped, and it was a proprietary design so almost impossible to get.

Why not change to a softer Burton binding? Unless you've had a bad experience with the Escapades other than the stiffness...


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

I had a look at the lexas, I guess i just fancied something different to Burtons. I had heard good things about the Milans and Yeah Yeahs.

Next years milans colours look horrid.. baby blues and pinks.


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

snowbadger said:


> Next years milans colours look horrid.. baby blues and pinks.


Off the top of my head, the price should be the same as this years. I don't think there was a price increase for the Milans. I'd have to go check my catalog at home, but I'm 95% sure the price won't change.

and ya, not exactly sure how I feel about the colors. I know one of the driving factors why they were toned down a bit from this year's colorways was in order to match more board colorways from next year.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

It was more that I could get last seasons in the sales :thumbsup:


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Off the top of my head, the price should be the same as this years. I don't think there was a price increase for the Milans. I'd have to go check my catalog at home, but I'm 95% sure the price won't change.
> 
> and ya, not exactly sure how I feel about the colors. I know one of the driving factors why they were toned down a bit from this year's colorways was in order to match more board colorways from next year.


No price increase. 

Colors are personal preference. You'd be surprised how many girls love those colorways. 

White: Safe choice. It's like black for men.
Magenta: 90% of girls love magenta.
Tiffany: Same as magenta.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'd rather have ratchets a little more firm than sliding off when you need them tight


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Argo said:


> I'd rather have ratchets a little more firm than sliding off when you need them tight


samesies. people love to bitch and moan though.


----------



## snowbadger (Feb 4, 2013)

cheers for the feedback.

Im gonna see if I can find the green and purple milans from last year in the sales. Im not normally bothered about the colours but the next years colours just arnt my thing.. (too girly !!!)

Either that or look at some of the mens bindings, although I have definately noticed a difference when riding mens bindings - the highbacks for one dig in.

Going to see what I can find, sometimes getting hold of any of the good stuff in the UK is a bloody nightmare or just costly !!!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

don't overlook burtons if u see a pair. I've been on several brands teh last few years and I really like these 'Vitas. I can't feel em.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

snowbadger said:


> cheers for the feedback.
> 
> Im gonna see if I can find the green and purple milans from last year in the sales. Im not normally bothered about the colours but the next years colours just arnt my thing.. (too girly !!!)
> 
> ...


Black spray paint is another option.


----------

